# Thread Subscriptions



## spryte (Mar 19, 2007)

It seems that I'm subscribed to every thread I post on.  Is there a way to set a default to 'not' subscribe?  Or do I have to select Do Not Subscribe, every time I reply to or start a thread?

Thanks!


----------



## CaryAnne (Mar 19, 2007)

I would look in the "User Control Panel" and it looks like that is on the top navigation right in the middle!  But why would you want to unsubscribe from MY threads? JK


----------



## spryte (Mar 19, 2007)

I know I can unsubscribe from User CP, or select do not subscribe in each thread.... but is there a way to set it so the default is Do Not Subscribe?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 19, 2007)

spryte - you are now unsubscribed from all threads and you will not receive anymore e-mail notifications - EVER.  That is also how I have mine set up.  All you have to do to catch up quickly is click on New Posts or Quick Links then Today's Posts.

It's much easier and a little less hectic for your Inbox!


----------



## spryte (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you sooooo much!!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 19, 2007)

You are welcome - I know exactly how you feel!!!!!!!


----------

